# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  nova potvrda za tatu na porodu u Petrovoj

## suncica

Dakle, izgubila sam potvrdu koja dokazuje da smo mm i ja završili tečaj za buduće roditelje   :Laughing:  u Petrovoj.

Na tečaj smo išli u proljeće 2004., neposredno prije rođenja našeg prvog sinka. Tata je, naravno, bio na porodu i za mjesec dana bi htio opet prisustvovati porodu.

Znate li kome se obratiti vezano za duplikat potvrde da ne bi morali ponovno na tečaj   :Rolling Eyes:   ili barem nekoga tko danas vodi administaciju oko toga?

Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovoru

----------


## Juroslav

ja sam za D. išel na isto mjesto gdje sam bil na tečaju za F. tri godine ranije, i teta me našla u evidenciji i bez pol frke ispisala potvrdu

----------


## suncica

Imaju li oni neki dan kada se može doći ili uredovno radno vrijeme da ne poljubim vrata?

----------


## Juroslav

stvarno ne znam, već je prošlo od onda skoro 2 godine (uh, kak vrijeme leti), znam samo da sam išel poslije posla (iza 16 satova) i da sam pretpostavljam da u to vrijeme nekog mora biti jer su i tečajevi navečer.

pa da, vidi kad je termin tečaja, u to vrijeme su sigurno tamo!

----------


## suncica

Juroslave, baš ti hvala - tako ću i učiniti.   :Naklon:

----------

